# Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Hallo Forum,
ich habe in der letzen Zeit viel damit verbracht einen PC zusammenzustellen, den ich mir auch ca. in 1 Woche kaufen möchte.
Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem. Ich will in den PC einen i7 4790k einbauen, der wenn er da ist, auch die meiste Zeit im höheren Leistungsbetrieb genutzt wird.
Während ich den PC mit einem Freund zusammengestellt habe, wollte ich immer wieder einen Custom Kühler. Mein  Freund(nicht falsch verstehen) sagte aber, dass der Boxed Kühler ausreicht und mit einem Custom Kühler die Garantie verfallen würde.
Also meine erste Frage: Reicht der Boxed Kühlerß
2.Frage: Verfällt die Garantie mit einem Custom Kühler.

So jetzt gehts weiter 
Da ich trotzdem immer im Hinterkopf einen Custom Kühler hatte, habe ich mal einen rausgesucht.
Custom Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A
Jetzt kommt gleich die dritte Frage: Sollte der Boxed Kühler nicht reichen, würde dieser dann reichen?
Wenn nicht, welche könntet ihr mit empfehlen, der ungefähr bis maximal 50€ liegt?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und hoffe das ich alles verständlich geschrieben habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
PhiL2x2


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Der Boxed ist furchtbar.
Mit SB war er wirklich noch OK, ich hab hier gerade in der Notlage eine kühle SB-CPU mit einem Devils-Canyon boxed Kühler und die Kühlleistung ist unter aller Sau.
(Hersteller Delta, früher Foxconn)
Die Garantie bleibt natürlich erhalten. Was würden denn die ganzen OEM`s machen die eigene Kühler verwenden?

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?
Wenn es dein Gehäuse zu lässt, würd ich den Himalaya 2 nehmen.
EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Mein Gehäuse ist ein "AeroCool Mechatron Black Edition Window Midi Tower"

Nur kurz als Frage, bin noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet, was ist eine OEM?


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

OEM`s sind Hersteller von Fertig PC`s.
HP, Lenovo, Medion, etc...

Das Gehäuse ist rießig, da passt der Himalaya ohne Probleme.


----------



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Ok vielen Dank aufjedenfall. Schade das es den Lüfter nicht bei Mindfactory gibt, aber dann muss ich halt hoffen, das der gleichzeitig ankommt


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

was für ne frage, kaufst ne cpu für über 300€ und möchtest den boxed kühler nutzen. sicher kannste den nehmen, damit ist dir kein leiser betrieb und niedrige temps möglich.


----------



## noxXx (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Soweit ich weiß sind die Tray CPUs (also ohne mitgelieferten Kühler) ohne Garantie, Boxed (in Verpackung mit Kühler) aber mit Garantie. Gewährleistung ist so oder so drauf und bei CPUs brauchst du weder das eine noch das andere, würde ich mal sagen.

@Abductee: Die OEM Hersteller sind ja selbst Garantiegeber, wenn ein Kunde seinen PC repariert haben will gehen die i.d.R. nicht zu Intel und lassen die CPU dort tauschen, das würd doch viel zu lange dauern.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Bis 50,- Euro könntest du für den teuflischen 4790k den genannten Himayala nehmen, der Macho und der Noctua NH-U12S wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Den Boxed Kühler kannst du für die Cpu gleich in der Schachtel lassen... Und der True Spirit ist eher was für Xeon ala 1230 etc.


drstoecker schrieb:


> was für ne frage, kaufst ne cpu für über 300€ und möchtest den boxed kühler nutzen. sicher kannste den nehmen, damit ist dir kein leiser betrieb und niedrige temps möglich.


Hmmm, und was hilft dem Ts nun deine Aussage?   Oder wolltest du einfach "ne Runde" :
???


----------



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

@noxXx @ThomasGoe69 Erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Mit dem Himalaya 2 wäre ich zufrieden, habe ihn mir jetzt ein wenig genauer mit Test Berichten angeguckt und, bis auf die etwas andere Montage(als bei dem True Spirit) bin ich sehr angetan von dem Lüfter. Ich schaue mir trotzdem mal den Noctua und den Macho an.

Aber manche Menschen gehen halt gerne mit dem Kopf durch die Wand


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Kauf einen Boxed Kühler, da haste glaub ich 1 Jahr mehr Garantie und die Chance, dass du einen Rückläufer bekommst ist weitesgehend eliminiert.


----------



## santos (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

OEM= Original Equipment Manufacturer,

@  Duvar
erklär mal, warum biste als Boxed-CPU-Käufer auf der sicheren Seite? Ich kaufe nur Boxed-CPU, habe diesen Kühler darin, noch nie genutzt, der bleibt in der Box. Z.B. 2600K CPU 100 Jahre alt Box und Kühler neu, unangetastet. Der Kühler erfüllt seine Pflicht er leitet Wärme ab mehr aber nicht. Er ist weder leise noch dazu geeignet, mit OC zurecht zukommen.


----------



## Alex555 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Immer Boxed kaufen, da hat man mehr Garantie. 
Aber selbst einen Custom Kühler verwenden. Deine CPU und deine Ohren werden es dir danken


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Zunächst einmal sind die preislich sowieso auf einem Lvl, von dem her kann man locker zu der boxed Version greifen.
CPUs die als boxed gekauft werden und sich nicht so gut übertakten lassen werden leider von einigen zurück geschickt und diese werden dann als Tray wieder verkauft.
Die Garantie soll bei Tray CPUs net so hoch sein wie bei boxed CPUs. Habe den Boxed Kühler auch nie benutzt.


----------



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Oh ja hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, die Boxed variante wollte ich so oder so kaufen, ging mir nur darum den enthaltenen Lüfter zu nutzen oder nicht.


----------



## santos (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

natürlich kannst Du den nutzen, dafür ist er ja da und gedacht. Allerdings ist dem Hersteller des Kühler egal, ob Du nen Hörsturz bekommst oder nicht, die wohnen ja nicht bei Dir.  Die Teile sind einfach laut wenn sie Leistung bringen müssen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Den Kühler würde ich nicht nutzen bei dem 4790K. Solange du die Spannungen etc nicht anpasst, werden die Temperaturen net so dolle sein und solch eine CPU betreibt man nicht mit Intels kack Kühler.
Vor allem, willste die CPU nicht übertakten? Mit dem Intel Kühler kannste das vergessen. Falls du nicht übertakten willst, wozu ein 4790k?


----------



## PhiL2x2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Ich würde schon gern Übertakten, aber nicht extrem. Also wenn ich höre auf 4,8Ghz, darauf muss ich nicht unbedingt übertakten.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Na der Intel wird net mal 4.4GHz wegkühlen können, es sei denn du hast einen Golden Chip, also einen Prozessor der extrem wenig Spannung benötigt.
Dieser Kühler ist sehr gut und die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste ist auch zu gebrauchen Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leider bissl über deinem Budget, hab zu dem mal einen kleinen Test hier gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...gleich-cryorig-r1-universal-vs-macho-rev.html
Innerhalb deines Budgets würde ich den nehmen Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieser Macho hier bietet nochmals 5-6°C bessere Temps wie die Version die ich in meinem Thread verglichen habe, dort kam ja der alte Macho zum Einsatz.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Der bestellte Himalaya 2 ist schon gut.
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 im Test


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Warum verlinkst du den Test mit Referenzlüftern? Wäre der part mit den Serienlüftern nicht der richtige? Der neue Macho sieht optisch auch ganz gut aus, aber net so wichtig...
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 im Test
Falls bestellt, auch jut, ist auch ein guter Kühler, dieser wäre auch eine Alternative und preislich super Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Poste das nur für Leute die noch nen CPU Kühler suchen und dies hier lesen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Ohne den gleichen Lüfter ist ein Vergleichstest sinnlos.
Mit dem Serienlüfter ist er auch schlechter.

Der Ashura ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Na soll er jetzt noch extra nen Lüfter kaufen?


----------



## PhiL2x2 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Bestellt ist noch nichts, ich schaue mir nur grade alles an, was ihr mir so empfehlt und wähle mir dann den vermeidlich besten daraus aus.


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

also jeder custom kühler wird von deinen ohren dankend angenommen.

ob man da jetzt noctua, alpenföhn etc nimmt ist doch am ende eher glaubensfragen, da die sich ja nicht so großartig von der kühlleistung unterscheiden.

kannst einfach mal nach "kühler vergleich" googeln.
weiß nicht ob ich hier links von anderen seiten posten darf.

dort schneidet der Xigmatek Thors Hammer immer sehr gut ab für 50€


----------



## Anoy1988 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

naja ich halte von meinem glauben immer fest. auf solche cpus in dem preissegment, gehört einfach ein noctua oder ein BQ dark rock pro3 drauf


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

In dem Preissegment wär der BQ nur meine dritte Wahl.
Die Sockelmontage ist gegenüber Noctua und EKL absolut minderwertig.


----------



## Anoy1988 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*



Abductee schrieb:


> In dem Preissegment wär der BQ nur meine dritte Wahl.
> Die Sockelmontage ist gegenüber Noctua und EKL absolut minderwertig.



Wenn man 2 linke hände hat, und nicht alleine zu fuss gehen kann dan ja.
Ich verstehe die leute einfach nicht, ihr solltet trotzdem mal die betriebsanleitung lesen. mein dark rock pro2 war nichtmal in 3 mins drauf, und jetzte sag mir das nochmal das das minderwertig ist??

Ausserdem einen EKL......... himalaya oder sonstiges, würde ich auf so eine CPU "NIEMALS" draufschnallen.
Wenn das "MINIMUM" oberste sortiement bei der luftkühlung, oder gleich auf eine richtige wakü selbst konfiguriert.
Das ist meine meinung zu CPU´s die in so einem preis sind.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Natürlich wenn man sich plagen will und mit drei Händen den Kühler montieren kann, funktioniert das schon.
Einen gefederten Anpressdruck hab ich zwar dann immer noch keinen, aber ist ja Be Quiet, das muss ja gut sein.
Ein 40€ Himalaya 2 ist von der Sockelmontage her um einiges hochwertiger als ein Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## Anoy1988 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Dan taktest du mal die CPU und schaust mal wie weit du mit dem kühler, im vergleich zu dark rock und noctua kommst......... ich sehe da nicht viel spielraum. wird schon seinen grund haben wieso diese 2 kühler (vll noch der macho) im high end bereich die nase vorne haben


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*



> . auf solche cpus in dem preissegment



wot ? ....das ist doch eine mid range CPU
Also nicht gerade eine teure 

Was bastelst du denn auf eine teure drauf ?


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*



Anoy1988 schrieb:


> Dan taktest du mal die CPU und schaust mal wie weit du mit dem kühler, im vergleich zu dark rock und noctua kommst......... ich sehe da nicht viel spielraum. wird schon seinen grund haben wieso diese 2 kühler (vll noch der macho) im high end bereich die nase vorne haben



Weil es ein großer Doppelturmkühler ist?
Ich hab nur die Montage bemängelt, nicht die Kühlleistung.

Sollte Be Quiet es mal schaffen so eine Sockelhalterung zu realisieren, würd ich auch wieder einen Kühler von der Marke kaufen.
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Noctua-NH-U12S-020.jpg


----------



## Anoy1988 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> wot ? ....das ist doch eine mid range CPU
> Also nicht gerade eine teure
> 
> Was bastelst du denn auf eine teure drauf ?



Sockel 2011-3 CPU´s da greife ich dan nurnoch auf wakü
Wenn ich mir das zusammenstelle und so ein upgrade machen würde auf diesen sockel würde natürlich schon eine selbst zusammengestellte wakü reinkommen.
Ich bin einer der geht in sachen kühlung lieber etwas oben weiter raus.
Ich war sogar am zweifeln ob ich den dark rock pro 2 auf meinen i5 4690k draufschnalle...... war schon kurz davor eine custom wakü zusammenzustellen.

Aber bei sockel 2011-3 würde ich schon wenn ich sowas mache mir geld für die wakü 600 euro kosten lassen vll sogar bis 1000.
da ich mich in wakü noch net so richtig auskenne, und auch noch net wirklich beschäftigt habe ist das nur eine grobe vorstellung.

GPU,CPU und mainboard würde ich da unter wakü laufen lassen wollen


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was hat das noch mit der Frage des TE zu tun?  Ab jetzt bitte *B2T*.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## santos (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*

eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Der originale geht, ist aber laut. Jeder andere nicht originale wird wahrscheinlich, gleich oder in den meisten Fällen besser sein, auf jeden Fall aber leiser. Hier wird immer von Garantieverfall gesprochen. Was soll passieren, wenn ich passend zu der CPU, den originalen Kühler nutze. Nix der ist auf Sicherheit gebaut und getestet. Wenn ich nu aber hingehe, die Cpu übertakte und sei es nur um 100 MHz, packe da den originalen Kühler drauf und die CPU macht die Grätsche, was denkt Ihr macht der Hersteller, wenn er feststellen kann, das die CPU übertaktet worden ist?  Genau der macht auch nix, aber in Richtung "Ersatz"
Und das selbe trifft, auf 6 oder 8 Kerner zu. Der originale Kühler ist dafür entwickelt worden, seine Leistung reicht um mit den Dicken zu arbeiten, dazu braucht man keine Wakü und schon gar keine, die  1000€ kostet. Das ist für Leute gut, die den Rechner zum anschauen haben, so nach dem Motto mein Haus, meine Yacht, mein Auto.


----------



## Atent123 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Boxed oder Custom Kühler bei i7 4790k?*



santos schrieb:


> eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Der originale geht, ist aber laut. Jeder andere nicht originale wird wahrscheinlich, gleich oder in den meisten Fällen besser sein, auf jeden Fall aber leiser. Hier wird immer von Garantieverfall gesprochen. Was soll passieren, wenn ich passend zu der CPU, den originalen Kühler nutze. Nix der ist auf Sicherheit gebaut und getestet. Wenn ich nu aber hingehe, die Cpu übertakte und sei es nur um 100 MHz, packe da den originalen Kühler drauf und die CPU macht die Grätsche, was denkt Ihr macht der Hersteller, wenn er feststellen kann, das die CPU übertaktet worden ist?  Genau der macht auch nix, aber in Richtung "Ersatz"
> Und das selbe trifft, auf 6 oder 8 Kerner zu. Der originale Kühler ist dafür entwickelt worden, seine Leistung reicht um mit den Dicken zu arbeiten, dazu braucht man keine Wakü und schon gar keine, die  1000€ kostet. Das ist für Leute gut, die den Rechner zum anschauen haben, so nach dem Motto mein Haus, meine Yacht, mein Auto.



Und wie will er das genau nachweisen ohne das dabei die Kosten am Ende höher sind als hätte man einfach dem Kunden eine neue CPU geschickt ? richtig gar nicht


----------

